# Nice amber swirled Mason's Pat 1858



## sparrow75 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just picked this up at an antique store on my way to Nashville.  I may sell this and put the money towards more KY hutches depending on what it could sell for.  Can anyone give me an rough range in value?  It's the half gallon size and in excellent shape.  Thanks !


----------



## jargeezr (Aug 18, 2014)

From recent Ebay sales I would say $125 - $160 would be the right neighborhood.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 18, 2014)

That's more than I could offer but I would be interested in the jar, my thought was $50 - $75. It appears to be a nice one and I hope you get the higher estimate. Please let us know what you get so we can add the information to the data bank (brain).   Jim


----------



## sparrow75 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, just got back home.  Thanks for the help, not sure what ill do with it, but will definitely let this group know.


----------



## sparrow75 (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh yeah, how can i tell if it has the correct lid?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 19, 2014)

I would consider any unmarked zinc lid to be correct. The jar seems to be somewhat generic, made by any of several companies. That's my input, others may disagree. I might learn something.    Jim


----------



## sparrow75 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Jim, that is what appears to be on it, an unmarked lid.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 20, 2014)

I love this bottle!Lisa


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 30, 2014)

Great looking jar! Appears to have an upside down "S" as well.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a Ball Jar that has the upside down S on it too.Lisa


----------



## sparrow75 (Aug 31, 2014)

Junkyard, didn't notice that.  Whats the significance of that? I assume its just an embossing variant?Thanks


----------

